
Newly discovered neon-green spider named after 'Lady Gaga of mathematics' - bookofjoe
https://www.livescience.com/newly-discovered-math-spider.html
======
bookofjoe
[https://zookeys.pensoft.net/article/47978/](https://zookeys.pensoft.net/article/47978/)

